# KINDLE for IPAD2 question



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi.. I download Kindle on to my NEW Ipad2
it is installed and it is on amazon.com as my new device
and I could bring up all my books.  not many only 8 of them bought from amazon.com

also I have 5 books that I did not get from amazon   Yes they are legal
so they dont show up on amazon.. but do show on my kindle white dx
and on my kindle for Pc

how do I put them on my Ipad2

thank you 
coo


----------

